# How to read and write ISN with tool32



## wafi (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I have a donor DME.
How to read isn of donor ecu and write isn into the ews with tool32?
can anyone explain step by step instructions for me?
many thanks


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey,

don't think it is possible with tool32 or the bmw standart tools. but maybe someone chimes in.

the only tools I know who work with OBD are autohex and bmwexplorer. with these you can possibly read and write the ISN.
otherwise you could use a chip programmer and read out the EEPROM directly from both DME's and match it

good luck


----------



## wafi (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.
But what the best chip programmer for read out the EEPROM of DME MS45?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

send you a pm...


----------

